# My display 2012 Challenge



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

First Pic









Second Pic









Third pic









Fourth Pic









Fifth Pic









Ok I'm struggling with the new photo posting and uploading so consider this a placeholder so you know I finished before the deadline. It was quite fun great idea. I'll return later to try sorting out my photo issues.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

As soon as you get that sorted out we'll start the voting...


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup I tried to show a few but as pointed out in the Website Questions area I may have an issue with my membership lapsing. Gotta fix that. I like it here. Anyway the figure required isn't showing in this view. The figure was an older Lemax or other person I added to the Stomper I power my Ozark hadcar with. He's a little tipsy, spilling his moonshine. The MOW handcar was not to be considered. It was pre-existing work and would have also exceeded the dollar limit. On what you see here and with the figure not shown I spent $0. as everything was already on hand.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 16 Jan 2012 06:42 AM 
Robert, is this the one.










Neat! I havent thought about doing a micro display that small. Have to give it a whirl.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

bump


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem Robert glad I could help.


----------

